# Saw Blade Storage



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

TomCT2, you mentioned about storing saw blades, here's how I store mine. The bottom slot is for my dado set. For the blades just used 1/8th inch plywood (in slots in the sides) with front faces. The pink stuff is 1/2 inch rigid foam board with cut outs to accommodate the different sizes of saw blades. I drilled the drawer bottoms oversized to pull out saw blades by the arbor hole. I fitted them for 7 1/4", 10" & 12" blades.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I bought a table saw that is mounted on a cabinet. The guy took a 2X8 and cut slots in it to hold the blades.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I hang mine on a nail which probably isn't the greatest idea. A wooden peg would probably avoid getting them out of round if the nail is even a problem, but so far I've had no issues doing it.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

the stacked tray idea is one; also thinking on a vertical arrangement....


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's my solution to sawblade storage. It only holds eight, but I haven't filled it up yet.








I just glued a dowel thru the plywood & cut a slight notch on the dowel top to keep the blade from sliding off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

